# A few interesting projects.



## rigoletto@ (Aug 3, 2018)

*Peer-to-Peer Epi-Transport Protocol*

*Ironsides Secure DNS Server* --- More White Paper --- Source Code --- dns/ironsides

*Simple blockchain in Ada*


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2018)

I was looking at Turbo Vision, it has no maintainer. I might have to step up for that one. Looks intresting. Been around a while.
devel/rhtvision/


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2018)

I really like that Borland interface appearence.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo_Vision


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2018)

So this it the archive for the BSD licensed version??? Wonder why its not in ports?
https://people.freebsd.org/~arved/tvision.html


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2018)

OK So I see whats up. rhTurbo Vision GPL version has continued development while the BSD one lies in waste.

So from a license standpoint they used GPL and carried it forward.
We cant backport(revive BSD licensed version) any of that work due to the license right?


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2018)

God Bless Dan's site. He has deleted ports archived. He is a silent hero of BSD. I like seeing the history.
devel/tvision/

So the port was deleted because it wouldn't compile on GCC in 2009.
What are the chances I could revive this with clang as the compiler. Is clang able to do C++ too?
Should I just take up rhTurbo Vision and forget that old stuff? I like the BSD license aspect.
I wrote to gerald@ since he has committed the last few on this.
Asked his opinion.
Sergio's site is still live and I am checking out the examples at the bottom.
http://www.sigala.it/sergio/tvision/
Thank Goodness people keep their works alive.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Aug 3, 2018)

There is always http://wiki.freepascal.org/Free_Vision for Free Pascal users.


----------

